# Packages Marked Fragile More Likely To Get Damaged



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

A study performed by Popular Mechanics shows that parcels labeled as "Fragile" are treated differently by UPS, USPS and Fed Ex: 
They are more likely to be "abused" in transit. 
http://www.wacktrap.com/services/pa...hows-packages-marked-fragile-more-likely-dama 
.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

This is sadly very true. I worked for a shipping company(won't say who, but it isn't listed here) and some box handlers would purposely drop, kick, or throw boxes they know had delicate contents. There was also a shocking amount of theft. I really hate having things shipped now just because I've seen first hand how badly things are treated. 


~MrsE~


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Not sure about that, and I have yet to see it, but I have noticed many plain plastic bags that say fragile. You would think they would use boxes with padding.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

A friend who's mom worked for USPS for 20 years said she saw plenty of intentional abuse of fragile packages. My friend ordered hatching eggs (many times) and upon inspection of several boxes, it appeared they were well packaged for security, but the box had damage and the eggs were scrambled.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Taking out their personal frustrations on defenseless packaging. Sheesh.
Business like that should have periodic training in how behavior like that makes the perpetrators feel worse when they think it gives satisfaction. It would be like being stuck hating all the time, it just builds and builds.


----------



## Beest (Nov 7, 2014)

Noticed that as well. I had often shipped fragile items. One time and one time only I labeled it fragile. It came back looking like they played soccer with it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Just seeing the thread title reminds me of the opening scene from this movie. 

[YOUTUBE]2Q6_9A90cUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------

